# Meat hall...



## Chadgreen (Apr 11, 2014)

Went out for a few hours and had some fun with talopia...


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Good eats! Where'd ya stick em at? I enjoyed bow fishing, but I haven't done it since I left Florida in 2002. Too long!


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

Not asking for location but interested if there is a technique to pop that many. Maybe bait the water with corn? Im sure thats ok to do for talapia?


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Go to shallow water when they are spawning on southern lakes or power plant lakes. 
They're everywhere and fun. Taste good too
They spawn in the same places bass do


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Haul...

When you see their beds shallow they camo extremely well....sometimes you can get two with one shot in the bed even if you can't see them in it. They are still there.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Cody C said:


> Go to shallow water when they are spawning on southern lakes or power plant lakes.
> They're everywhere and fun. Taste good too
> They spawn in the same places bass do
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They'll run bass off of a bed too. That is part of the issue with them being non-native.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> They'll run bass off of a bed too. That is part of the issue with them being non-native.


Yup. Then dig their beds out into big craters. 
Not a fan of tilapia. Negatives out way the positives in most places except in lakes like falcon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chadgreen (Apr 11, 2014)

Haul* lol. It was my first time out targeting them with an old coworker of mine. Probably would have hit 2x more but the water clarity was off. There was really no trick to it. They were 5-10 yards off the weed line. Only saw a handful in beds...worked outside of the weed line with the trolling motor


----------

